# Can I place cold air return in closet?



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No, it is a code violation.

No return allowed in a closet.


----------



## RAYCC3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Any suggestion on where to put them if not in closets? Can I put them on the wall of the furnace room?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As long as they don't draw air from the furnace room.


----------



## RAYCC3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you. I will move them for sure. I dont need to be in a code violation and it isn't hard to move them and do it the right way.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Help me understand this one guys...

What's to say a return air can't be in a bedroom? I agree it makes no sense to put it in a closet as it certainly won't function well.

Of course the code says you can't access a fuel-burning appliance via a bedroom and you can't pull combustion air from a bedroom, but I'm not seeing a problem with having a return air in there. What am I missing?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it in the bedroom.

But not in a closet, nor can the closet be used to convey return air from the bedroom.

Maybe he doesn't want to hear any noise from it.


----------



## RAYCC3 (Sep 14, 2009)

The reason why I chose my closets for the returns is that 2 walls are exterior walls and the other is the closet wall and the other walls are next to the furnace room.

I have another problem..... the only wall I can put the return on I am on a floor joist.... can I cut or drill holes thru this joist for the return?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check with your local building code department, if your allowed to or not.
Structural support. Generally not.

But, sometimes you are allowed to notch it.


----------



## RAYCC3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

